# Steam: So viel Geld habt ihr bereits ausgegeben - Tool auf der Steam-Webseite



## David Martin (19. Juni 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: So viel Geld habt ihr bereits ausgegeben - Tool auf der Steam-Webseite* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Steam: So viel Geld habt ihr bereits ausgegeben - Tool auf der Steam-Webseite*


----------



## schmoki (19. Juni 2018)

Wofür steht den OldSpend und PWSpend?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juni 2018)

572 Dollar bzw. ca. 495 Euro. In gut 6 Jahren. Aufs Jahr gerechnet gar nicht mal so viel. Konsolenspiele hätten mich deutlich ärmer gemacht.


----------



## DerSchlonz (19. Juni 2018)

Ich glaub da schau ich lieber nicht nach, zumindest nicht wenn meine Frau daneben steht.


----------



## Sayaka (19. Juni 2018)

1800€ in 11 Jahren, klingt voll okay.


----------



## Look (19. Juni 2018)

schmoki schrieb:


> Wofür steht den OldSpend und PWSpend?



Soweit mitbekommen steht oldspend für alles bis 2015. Frag mich nicht, warum es da einen neuen Wert brauchte, dementsprechend gilt totalspend alles ab 2015.

pwspend sind wohl Microtransaktionen in CS:GO (aka Perfect World), allerdings nur für China.


----------



## Headbanger79 (19. Juni 2018)

hm, 1113,- EUR...mehr als ich gedacht hab, nutze Steam aber seit Half-Life 2, von daher, alles gut.


----------



## DeathMD (19. Juni 2018)

Da brauch ich gar nicht nachsehen, da ich einen Großteil über den Russenhändler meines Vertrauens bezogen habe und sehr viel über Humble Bundle.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Juni 2018)

Will es lieber nicht wissen (grusel).


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Juni 2018)

306 $  doch so viel, hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht, da ich primär auf Konsole spiele und natürlich auch kaufe


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juni 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Will es lieber nicht wissen (grusel).


Weil du weisst dass du dir damit einen zweiten Porsche hättest leisten können, gell?


----------



## Enisra (19. Juni 2018)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Da brauch ich gar nicht nachsehen, da ich einen Großteil über den Russenhändler meines Vertrauens bezogen habe und sehr viel über Humble Bundle.



warum nicht runterladen? Kostet noch weniger und die Entwickler haben das gleiche davon


----------



## DeathMD (19. Juni 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> warum nicht runterladen? Kostet noch weniger und die Entwickler haben das gleiche davon



Was meinst du damit? Kopien aus dem Netz? Bei Multiplayertiteln problematisch, außerdem fehlen dann Annehmlichkeiten wie der Workshop etc.. Ich habe damals nur die Vorteile der Globalisierung für mich genutzt, wer sagt, dass das nur Unternehmen dürfen? Die Spiele wurden als Gift in Russland über Steam gekauft, ich habe mit TF 2 Keys bezahlt und sie hier eingelöst. Geht heute ja nicht mehr.


----------



## Turalyon (19. Juni 2018)

$1028,09. Oi, wenn man bedenkt, wie oft ich z.b. bei humble bundle oder anbietern wie Kinguin oder mmoga kaufe, kommen da sicher nochmal soviel zusammen ^^


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Juni 2018)

TotalSpend	2018-04-20 09:22:16.233	$1,483.39


----------



## hopper1111 (19. Juni 2018)

Direkt über Steam etwas über 5000.-. Hab aber die letzten 10 Jahre nur mehr über Keyseller gekauft, ist ja deutlich günstiger


----------



## DeathMD (19. Juni 2018)

Irgendwas stimmt mit der Summe aber nicht. Ich komme auf 330 € wenn ich die Walleteinzahlungen zusammen rechne, es zeigt mir aber 390 € an. Werden da die Kartenverkäufe und die damit gekauften Spiele auch dazu gerechnet? Schließlich laufen die auch über das Wallet. Die Summe kam allerdings über 10 Jahre zu Stande, also kein Grund zur Beschwerde.


----------



## Athrun (19. Juni 2018)

Mal aus Neugier: was ist mit spielen, die man nachträglich zu Steam hinzugefügt hat? Gelten die auch? Ich hab z.B. Dark Souls 1 erst viel später zu Steam hinzugefügt (die Version, die ich gekauft hab, war auf DVD und wurde über das Microsoft Spielportal gespielt)

Ansonsten, bei mir sind's fast 1500$ aber das geht ja noch (ich nutz Steam seit Half-Life 2).


----------



## Zybba (19. Juni 2018)

Athrun schrieb:


> Mal aus Neugier: was ist mit spielen, die man nachträglich zu Steam hinzugefügt hat?


Nein, die zählen nicht dazu.

Es geht nur um Käufe, die du direkt über Steam getätigt hast.
Valve weiß ja gar nicht, was du für dein Retail Dark Souls bezahlt hast.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> 572 Dollar bzw. ca. 495 Euro. In gut 6 Jahren. Aufs Jahr gerechnet gar nicht mal so viel. Konsolenspiele hätten mich deutlich ärmer gemacht.


 Bist Du sicher? Du darfst ja dann bei Konsolen nur DIE Games als Vergleich einbeziehen, die du - hypothetisch - auch auf der Konsole direkt online gekauft hast. Und so was wie einen "Steam Sale" gibt es auch auf Konsolen, da greift man auch mal ein zB Far Cry 4 für nur 5€ ab usw.   oder auch mal AAA-Games, die keine 4-5 Monate draußen sind, für 30€.     

Direkt BEI Steam hab ich in den letzten 5-6 Jahren gefühlt gar nix gekauft, aber dann sind es doch mal hier 5€, mal da 15€ und am Ende 400€ seit 2012... dazu noch sicher 4-5 Retailgames für je 30-50€ pro Jahr.


----------



## NilsonNeo41 (19. Juni 2018)

Würde mich eher interessieren wie viel ich ausgegeben hätte, wenn ich alles nicht im Sale sondern zum damaligen Normalpreis gekauft hätte.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Juni 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Weil du weisst dass du dir damit einen zweiten Porsche hättest leisten können, gell?



Ja und jetzt noch in der Wunde herumbohren und das Messer herumdrehen *gg* Aber nein, ich darf wirklich nicht darüber nachdenken. Muß wohl in Zukunft eh die Bremse auf dem Gebiet reinhauen wenn das geschieht was ich erhoffe....
Schluck* ohne Worte. Wenn da nicht mal die externen Käufe (Humblebundle, Keyshop, Retails u.a.) mit dabei sind na dann Holla die Waldfee..... Hätte das nicht vermutet. Schon so ist die Zahl erschreckend.


----------



## Kasper1510 (19. Juni 2018)

Sayaka schrieb:


> 1800€ in 11 Jahren, klingt voll okay.



Ja,bei mir sind es 5.343,12...ich muss total irre sein.Wenn meine Frau den Link mal findet,bringt die mich um


----------



## MichaelG (19. Juni 2018)

Meine Zukünftige vierteilt mich vorher noch.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ja und jetzt noch in der Wunde herumbohren und das Messer herumdrehen *gg* Aber nein, ich darf wirklich nicht darüber nachdenken. Muß wohl in Zukunft eh die Bremse auf dem Gebiet reinhauen wenn das geschieht was ich erhoffe....
> Schluck* ohne Worte. Wenn da nicht mal die externen Käufe (Humblebundle, Keyshop, Retails u.a.) mit dabei sind na dann Holla die Waldfee..... Hätte das nicht vermutet. Schon so ist die Zahl erschreckend.


 Wie lautet die Zahl denn? ^^


----------



## Kasper1510 (19. Juni 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Meine Zukünftige vierteilt mich vorher noch.



Kann sein das meine mir das auch antut.Und die liest die Page hier auch noch...upps  Hoffe nur diesen Artikel hier nicht


----------



## MichaelG (19. Juni 2018)

Sagen wirs mal so. Dafür würde man entweder einen guten Polo bekommen oder einen normalen Golf 7. Etwas über 21K USD.


----------



## Kasper1510 (19. Juni 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Sagen wirs mal so. Dafür würde man entweder einen guten Polo bekommen oder einen normalen Golf 7. Etwas über 21K USD.



21.000? WoW da bin ich ja noch richtig bescheiden mit meinen 5.343  Ich hab 685 Spiele im Account.Wie viele hast du denn?Und jetzt kommt noch Summersale...ohweia...hehe


----------



## MichaelG (19. Juni 2018)

Über 2600. Beim Summersale mach ich nicht mit. Meine eventuell Zukünftige würde verrückt. *gg* Gibt wahrscheinlich eh nichts was mich wirklich 100% reizen würde.


----------



## Kasper1510 (19. Juni 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Über 2600. Beim Summersale mach ich nicht mit. Meine eventuell Zukünftige würde verrückt. *gg* Gibt wahrscheinlich eh nichts was mich wirklich 100% reizen würde.



Schätze auch das da nicht mehr viel ist was noch wirklich Reiz ausübt.Eine beachtliche Bibliothek


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Meine eventuell Zukünftige würde verrückt. *gg*


 du planst einen Autokauf? ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juni 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> du planst einen Autokauf? ^^


Sie hört wohl auf den Namen Mercedes.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (19. Juni 2018)

TotalSpend	2018-06-16 21:19:54.153	$1,794.05

Ok hätte nicht gedacht das es so viel ist.


----------



## MrFob (19. Juni 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sie hört wohl auf den Namen Mercedes.



Und jetzt muss er echt aufpassen, sonst laeuft sie ihm noch Ford. 

Zum Thema: Gut $1.700. Ich nutze Steam zwar seit Half Life 2, mein erster Kauf war aber glaube ich in einem der Sales von 2011 oder so. Trotzdem, bin weder ueberrascht noch schockiert von der Zahl. Allerdings kaufe ich auch viel (eigentlich wenn immer moeglich) auf GoG und ab und an bei Humble, insofern duerften meine Gesamtausgaben fuer Spiele dann doch noch etwas hoeher ausfallen.


----------



## Sayaka (19. Juni 2018)

Kasper1510 schrieb:


> Ja,bei mir sind es 5.343,12...ich muss total irre sein.Wenn meine Frau den Link mal findet,bringt die mich um


kaufst du dir alles zum Release?


----------



## Kartodis (19. Juni 2018)

Da ich von Natur aus skeptisch bin, zweifle ich Angaben von Usern die hier von Beträgen jenseits der 20.000$ berichten, einfach mal an. Das wären ja seit 2003 jeden Monat über 100 $. Keine Ausnahmen, wenn man mal im Urlaub ist oder aus anderen Gründen einen Monat nichts kauft für 100$. Oder ich bin einfach doch nicht so verschwenderisch mit meinen 2.500$.


----------



## lars9401 (19. Juni 2018)

TotalSpend	$2,758.64
OldSpend	$1,725.43

Seit Half Life 2 dabei. Hobby ist Hobby


----------



## DeathMD (19. Juni 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Über 2600. Beim Summersale mach ich nicht mit. Meine eventuell Zukünftige würde verrückt. *gg* Gibt wahrscheinlich eh nichts was mich wirklich 100% reizen würde.



Reife Leistung...  Hast bei den Sales wohl immer heftig zugelangt.

Edit: Verkauf den Steamaccount, da geht sich eine schöne Hochzeit für die eventuell Zukünftige aus.


----------



## DeathMD (19. Juni 2018)

Kartodis schrieb:


> Da ich von Natur aus skeptisch bin, zweifle ich Angaben von Usern die hier von Beträgen jenseits der 20.000$ berichten, einfach mal an. Das wären ja seit 2003 jeden Monat über 100 $. Keine Ausnahmen, wenn man mal im Urlaub ist oder aus anderen Gründen einen Monat nichts kauft für 100$. Oder ich bin einfach doch nicht so verschwenderisch mit meinen 2.500$.



Wenn er wirklich 2600 Spiele in der Bibliothek hat (was bei Steam keine Seltenheit ist), dann sind das ca. 8 $ also ungefähr 7 € pro Spiel, sprich er hat vermutlich meist im Sale volle Kanne zugeschlagen. Man könnte ihn als Sammler bezeichnen, evtl. als Steammessi.


----------



## heinz-otto (19. Juni 2018)

Das mit dem Steammessi trifft mich auch:

Total Spend: rd. 6.000$
Old Spend: rd. 2.700$

Das Schlimme ist: HumbleBund und Retailkäufe sind ja nicht mitgerechnet.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Juni 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Und jetzt muss er echt aufpassen, sonst laeuft sie ihm noch Ford.



Gott war der schlecht


----------



## MichaelG (19. Juni 2018)

Kann man das verlinken ? Will nicht als Lügner abgeschrieben sein. Und nein, die zukünftige ist aus Fleisch und Blut. Kein Android. Auch kein Auto.  


Genutztes externes Guthaben
This is a sum of external funds that have been applied to your Steam account, either to purchase games on the Steam store or fund your Steam Wallet. This value is used to determine if an account is a "Limited User Account".
Typ	Berechnete Zeit	Betrag in US-Dollar

TotalSpend	2018-06-17 08:11:00.827	$21,238.68
OldSpend	2018-06-17 08:11:00.827	$6,767.84
PWSpend	2018-06-17 08:11:00.827	$0.00

Was sind eigentlich OldSpend und PWSpend ? Und wenn die Humbles, Retails und Co nicht dabei sind ist die Zahl echt noch geschönt *grusel*


----------



## MichaelG (19. Juni 2018)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Wenn er wirklich 2600 Spiele in der Bibliothek hat (was bei Steam keine Seltenheit ist), dann sind das ca. 8 $ also ungefähr 7 € pro Spiel, sprich er hat vermutlich meist im Sale volle Kanne zugeschlagen. Man könnte ihn als Sammler bezeichnen, evtl. als Steammessi.



Es sind genau 2622 Spiele drin in der Bibliothek.


----------



## Kasper1510 (19. Juni 2018)

Sayaka schrieb:


> kaufst du dir alles zum Release?



Nein,im Gegenteil.Das meiste hole ich in Sales.Deshalb hat mich ja fast der Schlag getroffen.Klar hab ich auch Spiele die ich bei Release gekauft habe,wie alle Total Wars oder nahezu alle Sid Meier,Paradox- Spiele aber das meiste ist dennoch aus Summer,Winter- usw Sales.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juni 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher? Du darfst ja dann bei Konsolen nur DIE Games als Vergleich einbeziehen, die du - hypothetisch - auch auf der Konsole direkt online gekauft hast. Und so was wie einen "Steam Sale" gibt es auch auf Konsolen, da greift man auch mal ein zB Far Cry 4 für nur 5€ ab usw.   oder auch mal AAA-Games, die keine 4-5 Monate draußen sind, für 30€.


Japp. Ganz sicher. In der Regel fallen Konsolen-Titel nicht so schnell und stark im Preis wie PC-Titel, und an jenem Zeitpunkt wo Multiplattform-Titel X im Begriff ist im Warenkorb zu landen hab ich zur genüge feststellen dürfen dass die Konsolen-Versionen preislich oftmals bei weitem nicht so stark nachgezogen sind.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Juni 2018)

Eben. Da gibts die PC-Version im Sale und die Konsolenfassung wurde wenn überhaupt nur marginal im Preis gesenkt.


----------



## stevem (19. Juni 2018)

bei mir steht da: TotalSpend	2018-06-14 10:13:22.103	$4,089.42


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Japp. Ganz sicher. In der Regel fallen Konsolen-Titel nicht so schnell und stark im Preis wie PC-Titel, und an jenem Zeitpunkt wo Multiplattform-Titel X im Begriff ist im Warenkorb zu landen hab ich zur genüge feststellen dürfen dass die Konsolen-Versionen preislich oftmals bei weitem nicht so stark nachgezogen sind.





MichaelG schrieb:


> Eben. Da gibts die PC-Version im Sale und die Konsolenfassung wurde wenn überhaupt nur marginal im Preis gesenkt.



Komisch, ich habe den gegenteiligen Eindruck. Vor allem bei Retail kommt sogar eher mal ein Angebot für Konsole als für PC. Ich habe, seit ich ne Xbox hab, genau aus diesem Grund auch viele Spiele für die Xbox gekauft statt für den PC. Gerade erst zB Shadow Tactics für nur 19€. ^^


----------



## MrFob (19. Juni 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Komisch, ich habe den gegenteiligen Eindruck. Vor allem bei Retail kommt sogar eher mal ein Angebot für Konsole als für PC. Ich habe, seit ich ne Xbox hab, genau aus diesem Grund auch viele Spiele für die Xbox gekauft statt für den PC. Gerade erst zB Shadow Tactics für nur 19€. ^^



Allgemain bin ich mir nicht sicher wer besser weg kommt, aber lustigerweise gab es genau Shadow Tactics bis gestern noch im Humble Daedalic Bundle zusammen mit einem Dutzend anderer Spiele fuer $12. Man muss sich halt immer umschauen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Allgemain bin ich mir nicht sicher wer besser weg kommt, aber lustigerweise gab es Shadow Tactics gab's bis gestern noch im Humble Daedalic Bundle zusammen mit einem Dutzend anderer Spiele fuer $12. Man muss sich halt immer umschauen.


 Naja, das war jetzt auch schon ein paar Tage her, als ich es gekauft hatte. Und ich meinte jetzt ja auch eher Steam vs. Xbox-Shop vs. Retail UND auch ausschließlich deutsche Shops, keine "Tricks" mit VPN oder Keyseller oder so 

und ich meine, dass es sich halt nix tut. Ich HABE ja auch für PC gekauft, ich sag ja nicht, dass Konsole günstiger ist. Aber auf keinen Fall, so meine Erfahrung, ist es am PC häufiger günstiger bei Angeboten als für Konsole. Und bei Preisgleichheit oder wenn die Konsolenversion ein paar % teurer sein sollte: man bei Retail die Konsolenversion ja wieder verkaufen, insofern ist sie dann effektiv günstiger (außer man ist Sammler und will auf keinen Fall verkaufen)


----------



## MrFob (19. Juni 2018)

Naja, Humble ist ja jetzt nicht gerade irgendein zwielichtiger Keyseller oder so. Und soweit ich weiss kannst du da ganz normal auch in Deutschland die Sachen kaufen, oder? Da braucht man glaube ich kein VPN oder so. Aber egal, ich will auch nicht sagen, dass PC immer guenstiger ist. Es gibt halt oft echt gute Angebote und Sales von unterschiedlichsten Anbietern (Steam, GoG, Humble, manchmal auch retail Versionen bei Amazon, etc.) auch ohne Keyseller. Inzwischen hat fuer Deutschland ja sogar Aldi einen Online Shop.
Ich finde in letzter Zeit sogar fast zu viele gute Angebote, so dass ich mich teilweise schon zurueckhalten muss.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Naja, Humble ist ja jetzt nicht gerade irgendein zwielichtiger Keyseller oder so.


 das meinte ich auch nicht. Das Humble-Angebot kam halt einfach nur zu spät. Ich wollte nur sagen, dass es mir allgemein um die Preis hier in D geht und mir bloß keiner auch noch mit Hong Kong-Keys oder "tu doch auf Steam so, als seist du in Brasilien, damit es b..." als Argument antanzen soll  




> . Aber egal, ich will auch nicht sagen, dass PC immer guenstiger ist. Es gibt halt oft echt gute Angebote und Sales von unterschiedlichsten Anbietern (Steam, GoG, Humble, manchmal auch retail Versionen bei Amazon, etc.) auch ohne Keyseller.


 Ja, genau das sag ich ja auch. Mich wundern nur die Aussagen von SLB und Michi, dass PC auf jeden Fall günstiger sei. Es hält sich IMHO die Waage, vor allem wenn man eben noch den Weiterverkauf von Konsolenversionen im Kopf hat. Da kostet dann halt ein nagelneues Spiel als Angebot bei Zb Saturn 5-10€ mehr, aber man kann es später auch 100pro für mind. 10€ wieder verkaufen, wenn man nicht grad 5-6 Jahre wartet    das neue Jurassic World zB kostet halt für den PC 5€ weniger, dafür ist es aber auch an Dich gebunden.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (19. Juni 2018)

Mit 960 $ total bin ich da ja vergleichsweise moderat dabei. Allerdings: Seit 2014 spiele ich nur noch Dota auf dem Rechner, sonst habe ich mir rein gar nichts mehr für / auf Steam gekaut. Und die Differenz zu "OldSpend" ergibt satte 490$! Ich wusste zwar, dass über die Zeit einiges zusammenkam, trotzdem n ganz schöner Batzen für einen F2P-Titel....


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Juni 2018)

Steam-Nutzer seit 2008, 164 Spiele in der Bibliothek (allerdings zig DLC) , ~3000$


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Juni 2018)

Bin seit Half Life 2 dabei, danach war mein erstes direkt bei Steam gekauftes Spiel das erste Amnesia, glaube ich. Wie auch immer:

TotalSpend	2018-06-17 08:01:30.227	$3,688.62
OldSpend	2018-06-17 08:01:30.227	$2,094.97
PWSpend	2018-06-17 08:01:30.227	$0.00

Nicht wenig, aber auch nicht überraschend. Über die Jahre ist dann doch so einiges (221 Spiele) zusammengekommen. Allerdings hab ich nie irgendwelche Bundles oder sowas gekauft, sondern immer ganz gezielt die Spiele, die auch auch wirklich spielen will, sehr wenig Fehlkäufe oder ungespieltes dabei (diverse Multiplayermodi, die separat gestartet werden, oder Zusatzspiele, wie z. B. Counterstrike).


----------



## Celerex (19. Juni 2018)

2400$ auf 205 Spiele in der Bibliothek und das, obwohl aktivierte Keys nicht dazuzählen. Alleine auf MMOGA, woher ich die meisten Key's beziehe, habe ich Ausgaben i.H.v. übere 2900 Euro. Ingesamt also eine sportliche Summe, wobei ich nur wenige Euro wirklich bereue. Auch schlechte Spielerfahrungen gehören zu meinem Hobby dazu, aber ich habe es stets  gepflegt, meine Spiele durchzuspielen, bevor ich mir ein neues gekauft habe und so habe ich mindestens 95% meiner Bibliothek durchgespielt. Ich würde gegen kein Hobby der Welt tauschen wollen.


----------



## Regao (19. Juni 2018)

ich hätte gerne die gesamte summe da ich die meisten im gamestop kaufe  bin ich nur bei 3000 euro gelandet


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Juni 2018)

TotalSpend	2018-06-12 18:00:24.257	$7,366.19
OldSpend	2018-06-12 18:00:24.257	$3,521.96


----------



## WeeFilly (20. Juni 2018)

TotalSpend	2018-06-14 18:40:00.643	$575.17

Na bitte!

Allerdings... Wenn es irgend geht, kaufe ich spiele im Laden, um sie schön im Regal zu haben.

Und dann oft Sachen im HumbleBundle.

Sonst hätte ich ca. 2,15 € pro Spiel bezahlt... :p


----------



## WeeFilly (20. Juni 2018)

Ach so, und btw, als alter Anglist... Wieso steht da "Spend" und nicht "Spent"?


----------



## Kartodis (20. Juni 2018)

heinz-otto schrieb:


> Das mit dem Steammessi trifft mich auch:
> 
> Total Spend: rd. 6.000$
> Old Spend: rd. 2.700$
> ...



Wobei 9.000$ immer noch eine andere Hausnummer ist als 20.000$


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Juni 2018)

TotalSpend $946.99
OldSpend    $632.98

Tatsächlich hab ich gedacht, dass es nicht so viel ist. Da ich damals auch viel über Sales abgestaubt habe. Insgesamt hab ich wohl auch deutlich mehr für WoW ausgegeben, wenn man bedenkt, dass ich mir das Hauptspiel für damals 40 Euro und die Addons zum jeweiligen Releasepreis gekauft habe. Inkl. den monatlichen Gebühren über ca. 8 Jahre hinweg und ein oder zwei Mal den Service für einen Charaktertransfer genutzt habe.


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Juni 2018)

Ich hab gerade nochmal meine ca. 3600 Euro seit Release von Amnesia im Jahr 2010 (minus Half Life 2, Skyrim und Dark Messiah of Might and Magic, die ich vorher bzw. als Retail gekauft und bei Steam aktiviert habe, was dann noch ca. 3450 Euro sein dürften) nachgerechnet. Damit käme ich auf 431,25 in Durchschnitt pro Jahr ... und das ist Bullshit. Ich habe niemals so viel allein bei Steam nur für Spiele ausgegeben. Irgendwie scheinen die Zahlen nicht zu stimmen. Werden da Sales usw. berücksichtigt?


----------



## Exar-K (20. Juni 2018)

Für den Gesamtwert hilft mir das nicht sonderlich, da ich sehr viele Retails, Bundlespiele und sonstige extern erhaltene Titel im Account habe.


----------



## ERRORrothe (20. Juni 2018)

Naja...
Ich bin laut der offiziellen Steamrechnung bei 1200 US$. Wenn ich das ganze mit dem steamdb-Wert vergleiche, mene früheren Retailkäufe und die Keyseller-Käufe der letzten jahre dazu nehme, sowie die Konsolenspiele und Hardware für PC/Konsole inkl. ZUbehör, dann sind das über meine 20 Jahre zocken ca 2,50€ pro Tag (sehr grob überschlagen).  Das sind dann immerhin auch über 18.000€ und das ist wohl noch optimistisch und Collectors-Editionen sind da nicht mit eingerechnet. Da würde ich aber nicht sagen, das ich da "verschwenderisch" war - im Gegenteil: viele Jahre davon war ich Schüler oder Student und da war eigentlich weniger Geld da. Es ist halt ein Hobby und das kostet immer Geld 

Edit: Zum Vergleich: normales Autofahren kostet mich fast 20€ pro Tag und das ist deutlich kostspieliger ^^ (Nahrungsmittel liegen bei 8€/Tag)


----------



## pukker (20. Juni 2018)

TotalSpend $1,682.92 bei 1300 Spielen ¯\_(?)_/¯


----------



## Wynn (20. Juni 2018)

Da wird aber der Steampreis als vergleich genommen 

Viele Spiele habe ich aus Bundles, US Shops vorm Regionlock oder wenn der Einzelhandel sie billig raushaut.


----------



## Batze (20. Juni 2018)

Ziemlich Human 175.31$. Die Ausgaben bei Keyshops für Steam dürften da bei mir weitaus höher liegen.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Juni 2018)

Sieht bei knapp über 600 Spielen bei mir recht moderat aus:
TotalSpend	2018-06-12 22:23:19.797	$283.15
OldSpend	2018-06-12 22:23:19.797	$49.20

Kaufe allerdings auch nur Sales bei Steam direkt. 
Laut Wert hat mein Account 1642€ — 7010€ laut dem SteamDB Calculator, wobei der niedrige Wert der niedrigste je gesehene Preis der einzelnen Spiele ist und der höhere der höchste Preis aller Spiele. Effektiv schätze ich also, dass ich insgesamt 2000 - 3000 ausgegeben habe.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (20. Juni 2018)

TotalSpend	2018-06-12 18:11:09.457	$831.48
Hmm, inkl. der extern gekauften Spiele dürfte das noch deutlich mehr sein.
Ist in rund 7 Jahren Aktivität auf Steam noch okay. Dürfte in den letzten 1-2 Jahren auch eher komplett eingebrochen sein, da ich nur noch selten was passendes auf Steam finde und meist auch Kleinkram nur im Sale kaufe.


----------



## Worrel (20. Juni 2018)

$3,893.96 laut Steam 
$5,576.93 laut steamcalculator.com
$1,439 — $5,690 laut steamdb.info

579 Spiele seit 2004


----------



## Kasper1510 (20. Juni 2018)

Und ich dachte ich wäre mit meinen 5443,-$ schon gut dabei  Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin,wenn ich dann noch Gamesplanet,Instant Gaming,und von früher MMOGA dazu zähle,alle Uplay und EA Games,vor allem alle Gog.com Spiele hab ich auch locker so was um die 8k bis 10K.Aber es ist mein Hobby.Andere geben Vermögen für Briefmarken,Antiquitäten etc aus. Die Ausgaben für meine RPG Titel,Sid Meier,2K,Total Wars (ich hab alle inclusive Addons)  und Paradox Games,Stardock Games würde ich nie bereuen.Es gibt ein paar,allerdings sehr wenige Titel da denke ich hätte nicht sein müssen.Star Wars BF1 und 2 zB. bei EA,oder fast alle Cod.Da hab ich mit Ghosts aufgehört,Gott sei dank.
7k,21k...ich bin in bester Gesellschaft


----------



## HanFred (20. Juni 2018)

TotalSpend	2018-02-12 10:27:06.097	$1,990.85


----------



## Bonkic (20. Juni 2018)

bin mir nicht sicher, ob es sonderlich clever ist, ein solches feature einzubauen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Juni 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bin mir nicht sicher, ob es sonderlich clever ist, ein solches feature einzubauen.



Warum? Weil dann zu viel geprollt wird?


----------



## MichaelG (20. Juni 2018)

Eher Anreiz für Accounthacking


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juni 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Eher Anreiz für Accounthacking


 äh, also, DAS meinte er ganz sicher nicht mit "nicht clever", da wette ich drauf...   damit diese Info Accounthackern einen Anreiz gibt müsste ja einer erst Mal so dämlich sein, inkl. seines Steamnamens mit seinem Besitz zu "protzen"...  denn Info ist ja nicht für jeden Profilbesucher einsehbar, sondern nur für den Accountnutzer, wenn er sich korrekt einloggt - oder?

Bonkic geht es sicher eher darum, dass einige Nutzer beim betrachten ihrer Ausgaben aus den Wolken fallen wegen der ungeahnt hohen Summen und künftig zurückhaltender sind bei Käufern - insofern ist es von Steam nicht clever, dies einzubauen, da es an sich keinerlei positive Effekte für Steam hat, aber eben den möglichen negativen Effekt "Spieler zügeln sich", also Umsatzeinbußen...


----------

